# Livery - near stirling



## Kvk (31 July 2014)

Hi, can anyone recommend a good full livery for one horse - max 30 mins (ish) drive from Stirling/Bridge of Allan? I've still to look at/find Dollar Equestrian which I have found on the web,

Thanks!


----------



## Marydoll (1 August 2014)

Dollar equestrian is on the back roads between Dollar and Dunfermline.
Its about 10 mins drive from Blairingone you wont do that in 30 mins fom Stirling


----------



## Marydoll (1 August 2014)

You might try Central livery at Plean as well


----------



## Kvk (2 August 2014)

Thanks marydoll. We're moving house so need to secure somewhere a sensible distance away. Do you know where I could find their details? Google links returned for the plean yard appear to be broken


----------



## Radar Lugs (3 August 2014)

Stirling and central livery at Plean only do DIY not full I'm afraid. A brilliant yard but not if you definitely want full.
Dollar too far if you only want maximum of 30 mins travel. 
Could try Paddock view at Forrest mill.


----------



## Kvk (3 August 2014)

Thanks radar lugs!def need full livery due to work and family commitments - seems a bit thin on the ground in new area. Could consider slightly further afield if easily accessible off mway it's a toss up between that and spending ages on winding roads


----------



## Midlifecrisis (13 August 2014)

Hi Kvk - you are not far from me and we have spaces at the yard I am on but not full livery unfortunately ...but I was in Russells today (Larbert horsey shop you will have found by now Im sure) - and I  found advert - Auchenbowie Mains (just off motorway at Stirling services) - number 07889 3341 493 - advert says large stables all year turnout flood lit arena...I don't know it but you never know. ...hope I haven't transgressed any rules putting number here. Also on central fm radio a yard was advertising spaces but I don't recall full livery being mentioned. Wellsfield says its DIY but there are helpful people who can feed/rug turnout etc for you under a separate arrangement from owners (I was there and my horse was looked after whilst I was away) - not year round turnout tho.


----------



## TPO (25 August 2014)

I'd NEVER recommend Paddock View. 

There's a new full livery yard at Letham (next to Airth) and Auchenbowie Mains is a cracking set up.

Good luck with your search


----------



## rachaelburkex (1 September 2014)

Hi,

Have you found full livery yet? If not, I have full livery available at my private yard in Torwood which is about 15mins from Stirling. 

My number is 07515572639 if you would like to discuss.


----------



## propersgold (2 October 2018)

rachaelburkex said:



			Hi,

Have you found full livery yet? If not, I have full livery available at my private yard in Torwood which is about 15mins from Stirling.

My number is 07515572639 if you would like to discuss.
		
Click to expand...

 very old thread but I don't suppose you still offer livery rachaelburkex?


----------

